# [SOLVED] Xorg-server fails to run, black screen, must reboot

## ascendant

Hi, recently there was an update to non-~amd64 xorg-server and some other components, and now I have no X.  I have an nVidia card.

I tried updating from x11-base/xorg-server-1.5.3-r6 to x11-base/xorg-server-1.6.2.901 without effect

I tried downgrading from x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-185.18.31 to , also without effect.

After X tries to start, I cannot kill the X process (even with -9/SIGKILL), nor modprobe -r nvidia (FATAL: Module nvidia is in use.)

Running 2.6.29-tuxonice-r3.  Tunxonice has never caused me problems (though I have yet to enable hibernation), and I have had this same kernel for a while now.  Moderators: I don't know where to put this thread, this section seemed to make the most sense.  Sorry if you end up having to move it.

----------

## netfab

Hi,

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> I tried downgrading from x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-185.18.31 to , also without effect.
> 
> 

 

Try :

```

# emerge =x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-185.18.14

```

and reboot. Maybe bug #279588

----------

## ascendant

Sorry, *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> I tried downgrading from x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-185.18.31 to , also without effect.
> 
> 

 was supposed to read *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> I tried downgrading from x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-185.18.31 to x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-185.18.29, also without effect.
> 
> 

 

 *netfab wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Try :
> 
> ```
> ...

 I downgraded to your suggested version and X started up for root (yay, this didn't work before), but all input was broken.  I downgraded xorg-server back to 1.5.3 as well and everything has returned to normal.

It looks like i have problems in X to look forward to in the future, but for now, thanks very much for your help!

----------

